# Hilfe suche sucosoft s30-s3



## schwede (3 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bitte um Hilfe. 

Hat jemand noch die Software fuer die Klöckner&Moeller SPS PS3 rumliegen. Meine sind mir beim Umzug leider abhanden gekommen und ich suche nun verzweifelt nach Ersatz. Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn es hier klappt und mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank!

Beste Gruesse aus Nordschweden


---------------------------------------------

PROBLEM GELÖST!   Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben ...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (4 Mai 2012)

Hallo

die Dos oder Win Version. Habe auch
noch einen Prog Adapter.

Gruß

ing lupo


----------



## schwede (4 Mai 2012)

Hallo ing lupo
danke fuer die Rueckmeldung....

Ich hatte hier nur die DOS Version S30-S3, fuer die PS3. Macht es was aus mal beide zu schicken???? ;-)

Handelt es sich um den ZB4 501 UM1?

Schicke dir eine PN mit Email!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## schwede (6 Mai 2012)

*Suche immer noch ...*

die Software fuer die PS3 von Klöckner & Moeller. Kann mir hier wirklich keiner helfen????? ;-(

Beste Gruesse aus Schweden
Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (6 Mai 2012)

Diese englische Firma kann Dir sicher helfen:
http://www.applied-automation.com/products/klockner/ps3.shtml 

Die Software S30-S3 ist aber leider nicht zum Download:
http://downloads.applied-automation.com/sam/moeller/ps3/index.html 


> S30-S3 * PS3 programming software, MS-DOS
> S30-RBI * RBI programming software, MS-DOS
> 
> * Please contact us for these products



Oder versuche es mal in USA:
http://www.klocknermoeller.com/automation/s30-s3-gb.htm 

Vielleicht kann Dir auch Bahobeti helfen:
http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=70802 

Harald


----------



## schwede (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle Leser. Konnte das Problem heute lösen. 

Andreas


----------



## almot (16 Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach Software für eine ps306.  Könnte mir jemand diese per email zuschicken? Hab schon mehrere stunden im netz verbracht und nichts gefunden.....


----------

